# Click track live etc..



## LewisMembery (May 28, 2011)

Hey SS,

Basically my band are going to start playing to a click track live so that we can have all the extra ambient noises and harmonies played through the FOH speakers.
I (the drummer) shall be the only one listening to the click so how do I go about doing this?
I have a made up a session in logic with a click track I've made from scratch and then all the noises/harmonies in the correct place and just one scratch guitar track so I can hear what section I'm in,

I'm just stumped at how to get the click just through the headphones and not the FOH or at practice the little PA speakers were using, I've had a few ideas (i.e the outputs) but I just think I'm doing something little and stupid a long the way!

Any help would be much appreciated! I'm sure there is already a thread like this so I apologise but I'm in a bit of a rush as I need it for tomorrow's practice.

I don't know if this helps but I'd be using my Macbook, with Logic, through a Line 6 toneport UX2.

Thanks guys, hope everyones having a good day!

Lewis,


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 28, 2011)

What I do is fire wire from laptop to presonus....then on the mixer in logic i set the click output to 1-2 and all addtional tracks to 2-4 (for the FOH)


----------



## LewisMembery (May 28, 2011)

Cheers man, annoyingly on the ux2 there's only out 1-2,
so unless I there's a mono way round it,

cheers man


----------



## TimSE (May 28, 2011)

i do this with my bands. i tried to find the thread i wrote it up in but il just do it again:

Get an ipod (what i use. any kind of MP3 player will work) and a splitter cable:






Personally i would never use a laptop. alot of people do but its not nearly reliable for my liking. iv seen it go wrong with both small and pro bands and its a massive hassle. 

make 2 of the exact same backing track. one for click and the other for FOH.
mix them down so each is its own audio file. 
Make a new STEREO audio file with these 2 tracks. the click track will be on the left and the FOH will be on the right. as long as your at 100% panned you wont get any bleed.
obviously it goes without saying they need to be lined up perfectly. easily done by mixing the 2 tracks down starting at the exact same point.
I like to put something like 2 minutes of silence at the end of each track.
As the drummer you can choose to skip to the next some at any point then while the 2 min silence is playing. plus if you cant get to the ipod or if you milk an ending or something. it gives you some headroom with out the next tune jumping right in.

line them up next to each other in *MONO* 
Click 100% panned left
FOH 100% panned Right


Mix this down and load onto your ipod.
using your fancy new splitter cable plug the left into the headphones and the right into the desk.

wa-lah 

suprizingly simple but very effective. plus if you forget for ipod or something, any one of the band members can have the backing tracks loaded on their ipods or phones or it will even work with a CD player if needed.


----------



## LewisMembery (May 28, 2011)

My man you are a fucking genious! 
Admitadley I can't do this at tomorrow's practice but my god well done!
And I totally agree with the laptop thing, logic ALWAYS overloads on my macbook, and I can't take my iMac with me! ha xD

Cheers man, much appreciated!

Lewis


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 28, 2011)

LewisMembery said:


> Cheers man, annoyingly on the ux2 there's only out 1-2,
> so unless I there's a mono way round it,
> 
> cheers man



ah well as the dude above me stated, His way seems more reliable.

The way I do it was taught to me by Lee from SEA. 
but I might set my stuff up like tim said as a back up plan. so +1 there!

Good luck, bud.


----------



## TimSE (May 28, 2011)

LewisMembery said:


> My man you are a fucking genious!
> Admitadley I can't do this at tomorrow's practice but my god well done!
> And I totally agree with the laptop thing, logic ALWAYS overloads on my macbook, and I can't take my iMac with me! ha xD
> 
> ...



Ya man its worked perfectly since day 1! never had a problem with it. 
we have a 4 channel DI box that our kick drum trigger goes through so we put the FOH backingtrack channel through it too. all the sound guy gets is 1 channel for volume and we control everything else. Just keep your Ipod on full volume too cus it makes for easier sound checks with levels etc. plus turning the volume up and down from a point is easily done.
Full volume works


----------

